# 3g Data sim package recommendation?



## xenon (Jun 11, 2014)

OK so I've not used giffgaff or alike, though had a quick look but couldn't see what I want. That is, a data sim with non monthly commitment. I just want to pay for X amount of data and top it up only when necesary. I suppose there will be a time limit on keeping unused data allowance if such a package exist. But does it. Do Giffgaff do this? If not, who else?

TA


----------



## Mr Smin (Jun 11, 2014)

Giffgaff do that but the price might not be the best. http://giffgaff.com/index/pricing 
also they still don't seem to have gone 4G which why I'm not with them currently (and have put someone elses affiliate link below)
"Mobile Internet is charged at *no more than 20p a day* (up to 20MB). If you go over 20MB, you'll be charged extra at 20p/MB."
Note this option is instead of buying one of their 'goodybags'

(my niece would be delighted if you use her affiliate link to register
http://giffgaff.com/orders/affiliate/kimberly21195 )


----------



## yield (Jun 11, 2014)

How much data do you want? EE have 15gb per month for £20 rolling monthly contract

http://shop.ee.co.uk/mobile-tariffs/sim-only-data-plans?


----------



## xenon (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks. Having Googled a bit, I think it's more of a PAYG thing I need.

I have a USB modem dongle. Don't want to spend much as it's just for an experimental ADSL failover thing. 

So only pay X amount one off for a few GB data. Top up when it runs out / low.
No monthly payments.
Keep the unused data as long as possible and not have the sim disabled if the data hasn't been used atall for a period of time.

Most important is no monthly payments. Personlly I can use my phone as a hotspot but interested in using a Raspberry pi or Linux'd router for a cheap-ish failover you can drop into an existing network.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 11, 2014)

When I'm in the UK I use EE as it fits my needs. I only want two or three gig as I am only there for a maximum of six weeks.

http://ee.co.uk/help/add-ons-benefi...bile-boosters/t-mobile-pay-as-you-go-boosters

eta I only want two or three gig every couple of weeks or so. Using EE I top up as and when I run out.


----------



## Pgd (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm looking at similar things -- my EE contract is nearly up and I reckon I only use a fraction of my allowances each month, so I'm thinking of going PAYG and buying a handset separately.  Three PAYG is looking good to me at 1p/MB (with bundles available too), but I guess it depends how much you get through.

Edit: Ah, I see you want to tether, though ... can't do that with Three unfortunately.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 23, 2019)

Bump. 

so my OH has at the worst time possible got a complete loss of internet. Openreach say a new telegraph pole is needed which involves digging up pavements etc so is likely to take months as will need council permission etc. 

was looking at getting a 4g router that can plug into her existing sky router so that her sky box can still get internet. That parts easy. 
Hard part is finding pre loaded data sims that seem reasonable price. As I’m totally out the game on this sort of thing and what’s a good price. Any recommendations? 

Happy to keep buying sims as and when needed but was hoping there was some cheap 100gb preloaded solutions but what I’ve seen on eBay sound kinda iffy. 

anything anyone can recommend? When I was doing match betting finding bulk preloaded sims was pretty simple but doesn’t seem so anymore unless I’m missing something.


----------

